# Test me please.



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Here's a fun one (Not my horse):


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Silver bay with pangere?


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Spot on


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Is the legs caused by sabino forgot the white


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Here are two for you (these horses are mother and daughter)


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Top one I think is maybe a Dunskin roan with splash and maybe sabino, or she could be greying.
The next if black gone grey I think


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No way to tell for sure on the bottom two what their base coats were. They are too far gone with grey IMO. Grey and LP are the masters at changing a base coat to looking like something it never was.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Po your post is blank....


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

what the heck. It shows up for me.. I wonder if it'll work if I have added text..


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

If that doesn't show up for anyone else, here is another picture of the same color, if not the same horse:


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow, Poseidon, those horses are stunning, especially the second one! Want want want!  

This might be very easy to you, yet again, some still argue...


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay the first is flaxen liver chestnut and the second is bay with pangeré
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you for the photos, does the bay also Jane sabino because of the star.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I was told by the color genetics specialists here that he is actually not bay, but brown, with the seasonal change of color and lightening of the soft spots on his body. He looks like this in summers - no pangeré here:










As for the star and sabino - actually, I haven't thought about it as the star is "just a star" for me and I hadn't considered it genetics-wise. Maybe somebody smarter than me in this area has an idea about it.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes, Snickers is a sexy brown. As Saranda said, pangare would be there year round, not seasonally.  And I would say sabino is causing his face white - it is very symmetrical


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh well at least I got part of it right, thank you both very much.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

The first one is actually referred to as a "burgandy chestnut". However genetically, it's still no different then a regular chestnut, liver chestnut or flaxen chestnut.


----------



## Alo (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Alo said:


>


 This is black with rabicano or sabino
The next one I think is dunskin and the last I would say is maxinum sabino or dominant white.

I propably have all three wrong, but thank you anyway


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

rbarlo32 said:


> This is black with rabicano or sabino
> The next one I think is dunskin and the last I would say is maxinum sabino or dominant white.
> 
> I propably have all three wrong, but thank you anyway


Dunskin and max sabino are correct 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you Peppy, and Yippie


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

rbarlo32 said:


> Top one I think is maybe a Dunskin roan with splash and maybe sabino, or she could be greying.
> The next if black gone grey I think


You were right about the second one, she's a black greying.
The first is actually a claybank dun


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Nokotaheaven said:


> You were right about the second one, she's a black greying.
> The first is actually a claybank dun


No, he's a buckskin dun. He's been discussed in other threads and the universal term for his color is buckskin dun or dunskin.


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

My colt.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I've never heard the term clay bank dun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> I've never heard the term clay bank dun.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's the term used to describe "regular" dun or bay dun. Kind of like how people use strawberry roan instead of just saying chestnut roan.

*EDIT - Sorry, I meant red dun. I've heard it uses to describe both, but generally red dun is what they're referring to or chestnut dun.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> It's the term used to describe "regular" dun or bay dun. Kind of like how people use strawberry roan instead of just saying chestnut roan.


Oh gotcha thanks learned something new.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Poseidon said:


> No, he's a buckskin dun. He's been discussed in other threads and the universal term for his color is buckskin dun or dunskin.


Actually she's not. My mother owned her. She's a claybank, which only happen in Kigers... N she's a kiger


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

:headdesk:


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Poseidon said:


> No, he's a buckskin dun. He's been discussed in other threads and the universal term for his color is buckskin dun or dunskin.


Got this off a kiger thread, as this is her exactly:
"I think its easy to understand how the Kiger claybank got its name. I was out on the Kiger HMA one time and saw a colt that was cream colored with a perfect blanket of PINK over its back, down his sides and across his hips. Looked for all the world like he rolled in red dirt. Mom was a puzzle to me at the time. She was very light with a dark mane and tail, but the bottom of her tail was white and the top black! I was wondering how a pinto got in, but much later realized that she was greying. Kigers typically grey at the bottom of their tail first for some reason. So the foal was dun + grey which is really striking when they are young as they are this light creamy color with a warm or cool cast and dark mane and tail and dark stripes to die for against that light coat. Its only been the last five years or so that they've been identified as grey+dun. Most greys are born dark and then lighten around their eyes first. One old timer said that they called the original Kiger claybanks "pumpkin horses" because they turned orange in the winter. I've yet to see that in any horse."
And examples:








Another horse at 2, 5, and 8.. She is a dun with grey (claybank)


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

You're not using the term claybank dun correctly whatsoever. It's used to mean the lighest shade of CHESTNUT dun, not bay dun going grey. Bay dun going grey is GREY. 

And I fail to understand how the original colt posted by Peppy looks anything like these horses. 

And......any horse can be dun with grey. This is not a "Kiger" color. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Okay, take a stab at this guy I sold last year. The color experts here have told me their best guess, but without genetic testing I guess we'll never know. He's a 2y/o in these.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> You're not using the term claybank dun correctly whatsoever. It's used to mean the lighest shade of CHESTNUT dun, not bay dun going grey. Bay dun going grey is GREY.
> 
> And I fail to understand how the original colt posted by Peppy looks anything like these horses.
> 
> ...


If you look it up it is listed as a Kiger colour.. I got all of that from a kiger site. And It actually doesn't just go for reds, because as shown in my pics it goes for black-based too...


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Nokotaheaven said:


> Got this off a kiger thread, as this is her exactly:
> "I think its easy to understand how the Kiger claybank got its name. I was out on the Kiger HMA one time and saw a colt that was cream colored with a perfect blanket of PINK over its back, down his sides and across his hips. Looked for all the world like he rolled in red dirt. Mom was a puzzle to me at the time. She was very light with a dark mane and tail, but the bottom of her tail was white and the top black! I was wondering how a pinto got in, but much later realized that she was greying. Kigers typically grey at the bottom of their tail first for some reason. So the foal was dun + grey which is really striking when they are young as they are this light creamy color with a warm or cool cast and dark mane and tail and dark stripes to die for against that light coat. Its only been the last five years or so that they've been identified as grey+dun. Most greys are born dark and then lighten around their eyes first. One old timer said that they called the original Kiger claybanks "pumpkin horses" because they turned orange in the winter. I've yet to see that in any horse."


Kigers are no different to any other horse breed. They have the same genes, and display these genes in the same way. They are not special in any way that gives them "unique" colours. Dun + grey is always going to be a dun horse going grey. You can call it "claybank" all you like, it doesn't change the fact that it is just another name for it. Just like "rose grey" is always going to be another name for that particular shade of grey.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> Kigers are no different to any other horse breed. They have the same genes, and display these genes in the same way. They are not special in any way that gives them "unique" colours. Dun + grey is always going to be a dun horse going grey. You can call it "claybank" all you like, it doesn't change the fact that it is just another name for it. Just like "rose grey" is always going to be another name for that particular shade of grey.


No I'm not saying they're different or unique, because the only ways that they are are that they're directly linked to the spanish colonial horses (more closely too).. And whatever it is, the term used by Kiger people is claybanl


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

> No I'm not saying they're different or unique, because the only ways that they are are that they're directly linked to the spanish colonial horses (more closely too).. And whatever it is, the term used by Kiger people is claybanl





Nokotaheaven said:


> Actually she's not. My mother owned her. She's a claybank, which only happen in Kigers... N she's a kiger


Really? So you are saying that it's a colour that only happens in Kigers, then saying that they are not different or unique...

It doesn't matter what the Kiger people refer to the colour as. That doesn't make it correct. "Claybank dun" is just a dun horse going grey. Other people call that particular shade "rose grey". They are both just names for a shade that the horse is going through in its greying process. Just like "dappled grey" and "steel grey". In a few years, the legs and mane and tail will start to grey out too, and she will be just another white horse. That's the truth of it. Calling her by a different name isn't going to change that.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I feel this thread isfftopic:

okay maybe not off topic... but the poster asked for help.. maybe you are helping but.. your arguing.. 

Her are my three paints


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Should have added this horse does turn orange in the winter from what I have been told. This will be my first winter with the horse so will let you all know 


WickedNag said:


>


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> You're not using the term claybank dun correctly whatsoever. It's used to mean the lighest shade of CHESTNUT dun, not bay dun going grey. Bay dun going grey is GREY.
> 
> And I fail to understand how the original colt posted by Peppy looks anything like these horses.
> 
> ...


I think they were talking about a different horse not mine right? Jackpot isn't going grey and I saw another dun who was greying earlier and I think people got confused about which horse that once person was talking about. Cause JP is definitely a dunskin not claybank.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I believe you are right PBR. I don't see yours graying...


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> I think they were talking about a different horse not mine right? Jackpot isn't going grey and I saw another dun who was greying earlier and I think people got confused about which horse that once person was talking about. Cause JP is definitely a dunskin not claybank.


I was going to ask if she was insisting YOUR horse was going grey because her mom owned it. I was like "uhhhh....wut???" LOL You horse is blatantly a dunskin.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yup! I was confused I had to retread to figure out what was going on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I just want the tester back but she seems to have left this discussion


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry wickednag I have been away for three days.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Chesnut or Bay (hard to tell in the photo) but I think chestnut splash and Sabino


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

AndersonEquestrian said:


> My colt.





equiniphile said:


> Okay, take a stab at this guy I sold last year. The color experts here have told me their best guess, but without genetic testing I guess we'll never know. He's a 2y/o in these.


 Silver Black Dun


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Chestnut Tobiano, Sabino and splash I think








Chestnut Dun with Splash and maybe Frame.








Can't really see from the photos his base colour but I think he is Palimino Dun with Tobaino and Splash oh and maybe Sabino.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Bay Dun and by the looks might have something like Rambicano, roan or Sabino.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

rbarlo32 said:


> Bay Dun and by the looks might have something like Rambicano, roan or Sabino.


Actually a dun/roan here are some more pictures...should have added them so you could have a better chance.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Buckskin Tobiano and Splash


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Close
Dun, tobiano, splash, frame, sabino.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah forgot about them had no sleep for three day.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

rbarlo32 said:


> Yeah forgot about them had no sleep for three day.


Lol you better get some sleep! And it's ok he has a lot going on there genetically patterns everywhere lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Well we just got a new sheep today.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

The new ewe http://www.horseforum.com/general-o...ew-way-transporting-sheep-140040/#post1712527


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

rbarlo32 said:


> Chestnut Tobiano, Sabino and splash I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think your right.. Im not quiet sure either. all I know is that peopls say that the last one( Sunny) is actually a gold dun? or red something because he has too much red in is mane? but hell.. I say palimino as well lol


----------



## Suz (May 10, 2012)

What about this horse? What colour would you call him??


----------



## Suz (May 10, 2012)

He also has a splash of colour on his left cheek (about a fist size)


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Ok, here's one for you... Bonus points if you can name every gene present (she has been DNA tested)


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

A different one...


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

This one might be too easy, she has been discussed on a few boards over the years


----------



## equestrianforever (Apr 4, 2012)

so her previous owner said she was an apricot dun? but my insteructor says she is a red dun? i dot really know what she is


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

She is red dun. As far as I know Apricot Dun is just a descriptive name some use. Genetically they would be the same.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

TheLastUnicorn said:


> Ok, here's one for you... Bonus points if you can name every gene present (she has been DNA tested)


Champagne? and i guess there's.... well, double dilute cream lol, and im guessing maximum sabino?


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Champagne is right... She has just one cream gene though, so not a double cream (the descriptive term for her is Amber Cream Champagne) ... And there is one more gene present (not sabino)


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Yay I got half it right lol xD
umm... it's hard to tell what other gene he has with just one pic i think..


TheLastUnicorn said:


> Champagne is right... She has just one cream gene though, so not a double cream (the descriptive term for her is Amber Cream Champagne) ... And there is one more gene present (not sabino)


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Ok... A couple more... It's a bit tricky because there isn't a lot of expression of it









Another showing more of her face


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

lol thank you. Looks like she's a pinto, and maybe has dun/primitive markings on her legs and mane?



TheLastUnicorn said:


> Ok... A couple more... It's a bit tricky because there isn't a lot of expression of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

dun/red dun?


Skutterbotch said:


>


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Nokotaheaven said:


> lol thank you. Looks like she's a pinto, and maybe has dun/primitive markings on her legs and mane?


No dun... But she does carry a pinto pattern


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm gonna take a stab at it that the Pinto pattern is tobiano she looks like she has high white stockings in some photos. Probably wrong though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

still is foal coat, ofcourse.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> I'm gonna take a stab at it that the Pinto pattern is tobiano she looks like she has high white stockings in some photos. Probably wrong though.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You got it  She also has some body white, but it's so hard to tell, sometimes it just looks like lighter colored areas (according to her breeder she has some belly white... So it must have been more visible as a foal, because I can't see it anymore). 

She is tested homozygous black and agouti, heterzygous for cream, champagne and tobiano.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

TheLastUnicorn said:


> You got it  She also has some body white, but it's so hard to tell, sometimes it just looks like lighter colored areas (according to her breeder she has some belly white... So it must have been more visible as a foal, because I can't see it anymore).
> 
> She is tested homozygous black and agouti, heterzygous for cream, champagne and tobiano.


I used to have a minimally marked tobiano that's why I noticed it.  She is a gorgeous mare.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks, she has a lovely temperment too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

TheLastUnicorn said:


> You got it  She also has some body white, but it's so hard to tell, sometimes it just looks like lighter colored areas (according to her breeder she has some belly white... So it must have been more visible as a foal, because I can't see it anymore).
> 
> She is tested homozygous black and agouti, heterzygous for cream, champagne and tobiano.


\\

Oh wow! And yeah I saw pinto because of the stocking on her one hind leg is above her knee... and also i guessed some weird dun because of the black/grey hairs on her lower legs and mane n tail


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

I am fairly certain her breed doesn't carry dun, she is a registered American Saddlebred... she actually doesn't have any dun factors regardless. Her "frosting", I'm told, is likely due to the cream gene (it's not unlike the same that often shows on buckskins)


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

... How about the other two I posted?


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

TheLastUnicorn said:


> I am fairly certain her breed doesn't carry dun, she is a registered American Saddlebred... she actually doesn't have any dun factors regardless. Her "frosting", I'm told, is likely due to the cream gene (it's not unlike the same that often shows on buckskins)


Ah ok lol.
and lol sorry, i saw her and was just like OH MY GOSH SHE'S GORGEOUS!
Your second one looks like he's losing a winter coat..
And the third im guessing maximum or almost maximum white sabino tobiano?


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

The second one is wearing a winter coat I think (he's not actually mine... ). It is an interesting expression of a gene that sometimes trips people up. I wish I had shots if him in other seasons for you, but this was my only visit to the breeder with a camera.

The last is a pretty Maximum Sabino... I may have her tested for splash at some point (tobiano wouldn't be possible, she is a registered Clydesdale) as it does appear that she has some more distinct pattern on her than is generally expressed by Sabino (and the Splash gene has recently been found in Clydes). We were half hoping that her coloring would be revealed by her foal, but he didn't show us anything we didn't already know was there... So guess I'll be pulling hairs. 

As an interesting side note, this is her son - his sire (Saddlebred) has a few white markings, which I suppose would make him suspect of carrying Sabino as well (minimally). I thought it was really interesting that he didn't inherit more white, her bloodlines seem to carry a lot if these "pinto" Clydes, but it didn't seem to be passed along this time.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

TheLastUnicorn said:


> The second one is wearing a winter coat I think (he's not actually mine... ). It is an interesting expression of a gene that sometimes trips people up. I wish I had shots if him in other seasons for you, but this was my only visit to the breeder with a camera.
> 
> The last is a pretty Maximum Sabino... I may have her tested for splash at some point (tobiano wouldn't be possible, she is a registered Clydesdale) as it does appear that she has some more distinct pattern on her than is generally expressed by Sabino (and the Splash gene has recently been found in Clydes). We were half hoping that her coloring would be revealed by her foal, but he didn't show us anything we didn't already know was there... So guess I'll be pulling hairs.
> 
> As an interesting side note, this is her son - his sire (Saddlebred) has a few white markings, which I suppose would make him suspect of carrying Sabino as well (minimally). I thought it was really interesting that he didn't inherit more white, her bloodlines seem to carry a lot if these "pinto" Clydes, but it didn't seem to be passed along this time.


Huh, that is very interesting. And it is interesting that it didn't get passed to him..


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

Have a guess, the main colour should be easy but her leg marking might be tricky. She also has REALLY tiny white dots on her bottom lip.















Please excuse the injury, it was age's ago. The next two photo's where taken about a week apart.















Her front leg's.
















Most recent photo of her last week.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Ellieandrose said:


> Have a guess, the main colour should be easy but her leg marking might be tricky. She also has REALLY tiny white dots on her bottom lip.
> View attachment 116916
> 
> 
> ...


Original colour possibly grulla? And i see she has the same stripe under her belly as my grey mare. i forget what they're called, but it is dun factor and is an old marking that i don't believe many horses get?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Don't forget grey mimics primitive markings.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Don't forget grey mimics primitive markings.


Oh yeah thats true.. Lol i guessed it cuz my mare's a grulla going grey who deffinitely has the primitive markings lol.
So in that case maybe bay or buckskin. something with black legs


----------

